# UK Total Moon Eclipse 03/03/07



## ice.monkey (Mar 3, 2007)

I only just stumbled across the fact that there's going to be a total eclipse of the moon tonight visible in the UK. So for anyone else who's interested and might also have missed it, here's a link with the details of when:

BBC - Science & Nature - Space - What's in the sky tonight?

It's completely overcast where I am now, but maybe by later tonight it'll clear up.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope it will clear up later, because I'd love to see the eclipse.  Needless to say I'll be keeping my eyes open for it.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry to post after myself like this, but it was too late to edit my last post.  We've got a beautifully clear night, and I can see the eclipse perfectly.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 3, 2007)

Same here! Not a cloud in the sky for once. The moon looks weird...the light is all distorted and it's hard to see it distinctly. And so it begins...COOL!


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2007)

This is really weird - I've just gone outside, and _we've_ got an eclipse of the moon as well!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 3, 2007)

You as well? Wow, that is strange!!

Half of the moon gone now...groovy.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. Virtually all gone now, and the moon really does look red. Thanks for posting the link, Ice Monkey. I might have forgotten about it otherwise.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 3, 2007)

Oooh...red moon! Beautiful!


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2007)

Just gone through Greatest Eclipse

http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/LEplot/LEplot2001/LE2007Mar03T.GIF


----------



## Lenny (Mar 3, 2007)

I've quite litereally be standing outsidein my dressing gown, with my binoculars trained on the moon, for over an hour.

I had so much fun finding all the contellations I know, too!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 3, 2007)

Hehe, I do that...I go behind my shed at the top of my garden because it's nice and dark and get neckache from looking up at the stars for so long!

Right...another moon check, me thinks...to the window!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 3, 2007)

Up here it's half red, with the left side slowly becoming white.

Did anyone see complete totality? The top just wouldn't disappear where I am.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 4, 2007)

Just my luck, it's been clear all day and now there's a dirty great cloud in fromt of it.  Ah well, only a few decades 'til the next one.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 4, 2007)

I've only been looking at it every so often...I saw it almost disappear, then the next time I checked it was there again, but faint and half red.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 4, 2007)

Eclipse all over here before the moon rose.  But we have a huge, beautiful moon hanging in the sky, quite a treat at the end of the prettiest day we've had so far this year.

And, I'm not _too_ disappointed to have missed this eclipse.  We were able to see a total lunar eclipse here about three our four years ago, and it was gorgeous.  Totality was amazing, the first time I'd ever gotten to see that.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 4, 2007)

Pictures:
BBC NEWS | In Pictures | Your pictures: Lunar eclipse


----------



## purple_kathryn (Mar 4, 2007)

It was weird - normally when I look at the moon it always seems 2d to me but tonight I saw it in all it's 3d wonderfulness


----------



## Talysia (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm so glad that the weather cleared up for me to see the eclipse last night.  Usually we get such bad weather on these occasions, but nonetheless it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, I went up the mountain(get as close as possible with warm clothes, afurry-eared hat and a borrowd telescope (an eighteen cm reflector, on the terasse of a restaurant that serves good gluwein, and at midnight got a great view of the bottom of continuous cloud cover.


----------



## HappyHippo (Mar 5, 2007)

I missed it - we'd been at my sister's wedding, and the kids git tired and had to go back to the hotel. *sulks*

However, my sister and all the other guests at the reception saw it on the terrace at London Zoo, it was apparently quite spectacular. She was over the moon, as she saw a double rainbow that morning, and felt the even the weather was contirbuting to her special day...jammy moo *mutter mutter*


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2007)

Being able to see the eclipse so clearly was fantastic.  I kept dashing in and out to watch it, and it was the first time I had ever seen the diamond ring effect.  Wonderful!


----------

